# Z1



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Anybody have any experience with the Z1 frame? I'm close to buying one, but my shop doesn't have one in stock I can ride, so I'm going to have to get one shipped in, have parts transferred from my old bike, and then ride it for the first time. They do have another Z bike in my size, so I can at least ride the same geometry first. Based on an extensive fit session, this frame should be an ideal fit for me.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Phil,

I have one (pics and build on another thread about Z bikes here). It's my main ride. I'm a big guy - 6'1/230 and the Z1 is a rocket. I have a CAAD8 (aluminum) which is about as stif as they come and the Z is stiffer in the bottom bracket and real stiff in the head tube. The nice thing about the geometry is it's a little more comfortable than 'pure race' geometry, yet this is stiff enough to be raced in the pro peloton. Trent Lowe, Dan Martin and Will Frischkorn among others race on this frame for Garmin/Slipstream. If your dealer has an F1 in stock, ride that for stifness, the Z1 is actually stiffer than the F1. Handling is great and it's stable but not sluggish...I race everything but crits on this...

Hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Bill, that does help a ton. I have long legs and a short torso, and I need a pretty long seat tube with a shorter top tube. My bike fitter says a Z frame would be the best off the shelf option for me. I'm coming from an Orbea Orca, which he made fit me-mostly, but the saddle to bar drop is pretty big-thus the Z geometry would help. Also, I would not mind at all having the more relaxed geometry for long days in the saddle. I'll post pics if/when this bike comes to be.


----------



## monkeyman (Mar 6, 2008)

Just got a Z1 3 weeks ago. It may be the end of my marriage. I can not stay off that bike. It's a 58cm with SRAM Force, FSA carbon bars with Mavic Ksyium SLs. I had bought a a Felt 29er last fall amd loved the relaxed feel. I'm 44 and not near as limber as I used to be. The Z1 seems to be perfect fit for me. My fourth ride was 103 miles. No soreness the next a.m. It seems very stable and handles very nicely. My prevoius ride was a Cannondale CAAD4. I am truly sad to say there is no comparison. 

Have fun.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Monkeyman. Sounds like you found a great ride!


----------

